# Santa Rosa Sound



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been able to get out for about an hour each early evening this weekend and tonight (Monday). Overall, the fishing has been good. The Reds are particularly active, but I've noticed a drop in the numbers of Trout and Flounder in the shallower water over the weekend. They are still there, but the numbers are waning. The size, however, is doing the opposite with bigger Trout and Flounder, just less of them. But, I'll take Reds any day over Trout or Flounder in terms of the fishing, not eating, aspect.

The technique of using paddletails bounded off of or twitched near the bottom has continued to provide results. If I'm catching, I don't switch lures so I've stayed with the UV matrix with a Z-Man Jigheadz 1/4 oz jig head with the 3/0 hook. I find the Z-Man jighead itself tends to pickup less grass than others where the eyelet is further back on the head (which provides a "scoop" for grass). The 3/0 hook is also good as it keeps the small guys off and ensures a solid hookup with the larger fish. Also, the gauge of the wire is thick and I've yet to bend one and they seem to keep a good, sharp point for a long time.

I've been asked about my fishing area and how I approach it in several PMs and I figured I would post it for you to take or leave it as you will. I'll never claim to be an expert, but here is my take. I've included a picture of a small portion of the area I fish. This was at a lower tide level and you can see the grass line running from the dock towards the camera. While it doesn't look like much, that grass line is about 1' drop-off from the sandy area to the left which had about a foot of water on it in this picture. The Reds tend to hang just outside of this and then move into the sandy area when the tide rises at night and the bait moves onto that area. They reverse the process on the outgoing tide and sit at this edge and attack bait as it comes off the sandy area. They also work the potholes you see nearest to the camera. There is a second line that I call the "mullet line" that runs generally parallel to the shore right at the end of the docks. Those docks are normally extend to the first drop-off that gives at least 2-3' of water at low tide and it is this second dropoff where fish stack as well during tidal movements. This is the second area fish stack or hang out, at least during the temperate seasons of spring, summer and fall. I call it the mullet line as the big schools of mullet in the summer and early fall almost always are in this area in my small region of the sound. 

I see a lot of people get very focused on the man-made structure of docks and pylons. In fact, I've watched boat after boat over the years come in and fish the docks in the background and catch few if any fish. While they do lend structure, I've caught far more fish off of the natural structure of those grass lines, edges and pot-holes than those docks with ever produce. Remember, it is what is below the surface that counts the most. Think macro-structure first then micro-structure when fishing the flats. This will tune your brain better to find the areas the fish are sitting. Note, that macro-structure is not normally man-made. In the case in the picture, there is a drainage that has created that sand bar and the drop-off. That is the macro. The micro is the variations in the grass line and the pot-holes. And before anyone tries to figure out where this "magic spot" is, don't worry about it. Why? It is replicated along the entire northern side of the sound and it all produces the same. 

I'm hoping to get a few more days of fishing in before things start moving deeper or to other areas. At that point, I'll be back in true learning mode as I've never dialed in the winter fishing in deeper waters but will try this winter. If you want a pupil, shoot me a message as I'm always in.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good report! :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

An absolutely EXCELLENT post. Very informative & extremely helpful to those not versed in fishing the flats (& also to those of us who are always looking to learn more). I really like that bit about concentrating on macro-structure before jumping into fishing the man-made micro structures, really good food for thought. Keep it up man, look forward to your future reports!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

great post, thanks for taking the time to break down the basics


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is an awesome report with great pics! This is the kind of report that truly is helpful to guys like me learning how to fish inshore. Thanks for being so helpful and tight lines to you.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Outstanding post w/ excellent info for MANY of us...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

What do you think of those "quick rig" clips? No problem with fish on? It sure looks like an easy way to change out your jig/lure.


----------



## dakotasport92 (Apr 20, 2015)

The 15" trout are thick on 3 mile! Even foul hooked a few... I'm in that area a lot on the kayak and the 20" and rat reds are hitting pretty good for me too.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I like the clips as they do allow quick changes of your lure. They are also strong. I think the ones I'm using are rated for 30lb. I've never had one bend. 

However, if fish are picky they may turn the fish off. I lost mine that night. I cast and my leader snapped and I lost my whole rig. I tied a new leader on and didn't use a clip after that as the Matrix was working well and didn't plan on changing. I usually have two rods even when wading, one without a clip and one with. That might I had one rod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on keeping fisher-folk informed!!! Nice times being had!!!!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't take much more of this. First Nick, now you reporting that SRSO is still (sort of) alive! Been all over the grass, channels in my neck of SRSO the past 3 weeks, and all I have to show for my efforts are a bunch of bluefish (yes, on Matrix), and of course the ever present lizardfish (yep, Matrix too).


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

They are there. Went out again tonight from 4 to 5. Seven upper slot and one under slot Reds in had. Where are you fishing and are you wading, kayaking or boating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

testoner,

I fish the very western part of the sound in a yak. 

After reading reports further east all the way to the Navarre area, it seems my grass flats empty earlier in the fall, as the majority of specs migrate to the upper bays, leaving only a small winter population. 

The further east into the sound you go, starting around Villa Venyce, there seems to be more permanent local specs that winter over, until Navarre, where most all do. That is my guess anyways.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I've really mostly been catching Reds as of late, particularly over the last few days. I would say the Trout move first based on what I've seen. They aren't as hardy a fish as the Reds. The Reds are where the bait fish are and we are still seeing bait in the flats in the mid-sound region (Navarre), at least as of Tuesday. I think the cooler weather coming in is going to cool the water pretty good, get the grass dormant and move the bait to deeper waters. I won't go after fish in the deeper water until I don't catch them in the shallower water. So far, that hasn't been the case.

There was an earlier thread about Trout and where they go. I would agree with the assessment that they all don't head to the rivers and such. However, you being that close to a bigger bay is likely the reason they are making that move. A similar move from where I am is a huge trek as it is a 16+ to 20+ mile jaunt to get to the bigger bays, let alone a river. The studies I've read online put most tagged movement at only a few miles range (but a lot of movement within that with Trout averaging about 5 miles of movement, not range, in one day). Some of the bigger Trout moving further (but they were very much the coastal marshes of Louisiana and Texas). I would offer those without closer access to the bigger water, they seek holes and drop-offs closer to home as the bait fish have to do the same. Reds are more tolerant and can and do range more.

Do you want to be fascinated? Go to the following link and you can see tagged and tracked Louisiana fish. This should get you thinking about the patterns and locations you can expect to see fish under similar conditions. Just don't be mad at me when you waste about three hours staring at your screen. Not that I have, of course...

http://louisianafisheries.net/telemetry/fish



SWAngler said:


> testoner,
> 
> I fish the very western part of the sound in a yak.
> 
> ...


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Well said Testoner.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*thanks*

great thoughtful post !! tight lines


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Great post.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice informative report :thumbsup:
Rats to the East and Bulls to the West when it comes to Redfish. Just the opposite with Black drum from my experience. The cooler weather will bring better inshore fish along with cold winds so I won't be sporting any waders. Well that and it's kind of difficult to find a pair with a size 13 shoe. Guess I'll keep slinging it from the shore and hope for the best :yes:
Excellent report!


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Never gave much thought to, used to catch all my fish at my spot from the dock, but they Haven't been on the dock this year, been catching em about 30 yards to either side lately. I'll have to remember this post next weekend, maybe I'll find more fish


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

very informative post, thanks!


----------

